# Cyclonus/Venger: Who is the Knight-Rider?



## Abishai100 (Jan 2, 2019)

This is a *TrumpUSA* parable involving Venger, Cyclonus, Scarlet Witch, and a story about _Knight Rider_ 'psychology' as it applies to capitalism...and perhaps feminism!

Cheers,



====

VENGER: This is my realm; I am king of privacy...
CYCLONUS: You're a lonely sorcerer; I'm the new school!
VENGER: You're a messenger of wrath, not meditation.
CYCLONUS: You wield power and magic just as I do, Venger.

Venger and Cyclonus had been longtime rivals. They had disagreed about the direction and nature of capitalism and American values, since they were both observing the nuances of TrumpUSA aesthetics. TrumpUSA had become a 'tower' of profiteers and speculators as well as finance-diplomats in the age of Wall Street and the World Bank which is what drew in the interest of Venger and Cyclonus. Venger and Cyclonus both contemplated the deep metaphysical significance of capitalism labyrinths and what it meant for ambition-meditation. However, they disagreed about the quality of marketing and publicity and why celebrity was part of 'TrumpUSA aesthetics.'

*{Venger/Cyclonus}*




 

A new figure was about to throw a monkey-wrench into this old rivalry. Venger was indeed a sorcerer, a humanoid alien from Venus who rode on a black winged horse and could hurl balls of green electricity at his adversaries. Cyclonus, meanwhile, was an A.I. robot from a planet of robots called Cybertron and a first-knight in the powerful robot army known as the Decepticons. However, this new figure who entered the lives of Venger and Cyclonus was an Earthling Wiccan named Scarlet Witch. Scarlet Witch wore a red head-plate and cape and outfit and considered herself a messenger of feminism. Scarlet Witch wanted to see what Venger and Cyclonus thought about the concept of the feminine mystique and what it meant for capitalism bravado. For example, did Venger/Cyclonus appreciate the capitalism-symbolism of Aunt Jemima pancake syrup? This is the sort of question Scarlet Witch wanted to ask Venger/Cyclonus.

*{Scarlet Witch}*

 

Of course, the way Scarlet Witch was able to detect the presence of Venger/Cyclonus was through the use of her Ouija-board and magical crystal ball. Scarlet Witch was praying for an other-worldly messenger/angel who could consult with her about the value of feminism in modern capitalism/TrumpUSA, and her Ouija-board led her to the voice/aura of Venger/Cyclonus which she was able to sense represented capitalism power-structure analysis and dominion significance. Scarlet Witch wanted to challenge Venger and Cyclonus to see which of them was open enough to feminism to qualify them as a true 'knight-rider' of capitalism-consciousness rather than a simple/savage profit or power 'analyst.' Scarlet Witch also wanted to see if Venger/Cyclonus appreciated the 20th Century American crime-adventure TV series _Knight Rider_ (about a crime-fighting slick driver who rode a special A.I. car named K.I.T.T., which made the driver a proverbial 'democracy knight-rider').

 

SCARLET WITCH: Which of you appreciates feminism-symbolism?
VENGER: I'm not opposed to Hindu goddess Kali or comic book heroine Sheena.
CYCLONUS: I like Catwoman (DC Comics) and She-Hulk (Marvel Comics).

SCARLET WITCH: Those are mainstream 'avatars.'
VENGER: Yes, well, we're not from Earth!
CYCLONUS: How'd you find us and why did you decide to make contact?

SCARLET WITCH: I used an incantation-board; I need feminism advice for TrumpUSA.
VENGER: Isn't your President mired in some sex-scandals in the media (albeit minor)?
CYCLONUS: Yes, it seems TrumpUSA caters to liberal consumerism, not ethics-dissection.

SCARLET WITCH: Well, that's why I wanted to contact you; does TrumpUSA trumpet women?
VENGER: What, you want our opinion?
CYCLONUS: I suppose you're compiling some kind of 'feminism handbook.'

SCARLET WITCH: I want to see which of you is more like _Knight Rider_.
VENGER: That show about the driver and his A.I. car, K.I.T.T.?
CYCLONUS: Venger is more the knight-rider; I'm more a 'centurion'...

Scarlet Witch concluded that Venger was indeed more pensive about how feminism added to the questions regarding the 'dignity' of consumerism in TrumpUSA capitalism and whether or not obese American women who liked Burger King cheeseburgers should be scoffed. Cyclonus, on the other hand, was more Machiavellian/nihilistic about the 'aesthetics/ethics' of capitalism-consciousness and preferred a more 'piracy-oriented approach' to Wall Street analysis. Scarlet Witch concluded that calling out to the gods of the universe for some moral compass regarding TrumpUSA sentimentality required serious focus on the accessibility/availability of health and nutrition information in consumerism-culture. What would be the destiny of feminism in a universe marshaled by male 'bishops' (such as the brooding Venger and the nihilistic Cyclonus)?

====


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Abishai100 (Jan 3, 2019)

*Chapter 2: Talia/Batman [Gotham Castle]*


Scarlet Witch decides to proposition Cyclonus and Venger again, this time to deal with a strange emerging love-affair in Gotham City between the eccentric but heroic masked vigilante named Batman (a crime-fighter who dresses up like a bat, since bats are mammals who exhibit extraordinary survival skills!) and the mysterious Talia al Ghul, head of the underground revolution group known as Leviathan.



====

CYCLONUS: So now the Witch wants us to play match-maker.
VENGER: What's so special about Batman and Talia?
CYCLONUS: They're on opposite sides of the law but share views.
VENGER: Sounds like an Earthling soap-opera.
CYCLONUS: That's the Witch's point; to see if we 'care' about human sentiments.
VENGER:

Cyclonus/Venger decided to accept Scarlet Witch's challenge to arrange a romance between Batman and Talia. The two 'warlocks' traveled to Gotham City on Earth and began spying on Batman and Talia. They noticed that Batman dressed like a giant bat (in a mask and cape/costume) and prowled around the city at night with tranquilizer-darts, sedating thugs and mobsters and maniacs and hauling them off to jail and incarceration centers or to Arkham Asylum, the center for the treatment of the criminally-insane. Some wondered if Batman was insane himself, but since he was so helpful to the police, he was 'excused.' Meanwhile, Talia was the head the revolution-minded urban cult known as Leviathan. Batman and Talia knew each other when they were in college and dated, and now Scarlet Witch wanted to see if Cyclonus/Venger could persuade Batman/Talia to initiate a lifelong love. Could the warlocks succeed?



 

The two warlocks (Cyclonus/Venger) decided to make a pencil-drawing together of Batman and Talia with the inscription (with heart-sign and comic book stylized pentagram), "Love or Doom?". They placed one copy of the pencil-drawing (a very crude stick-figure rendition of the complexity of romance between two very different individuals --- Talia and Batman!) in Batman's post-office box and the other in Talia al Ghul's post-office box. When Batman/Talia received their copies of the love/doom drawing, they wondered who sent it and why. Batman and Talia had set up post-office boxes so people could correspond with them even though no one knew their real addresses or the location of their lairs. They'd have errand-boys pick up the mail and leave it in a secret place buried in the ground in Central Park. Batman/Talia had underground tunnels underneath that drop-spot which they'd burrow through to grab the mail. When the two got their drawings, they began thinking (romantically!) about each other...

 

Cyclonus/Venger then sent another mail in which they instructed Batman/Talia to meet at Gotham Castle on Valentine's Day for a special Cupid's love-challenge. Batman and Talia decided to show up at the Castle to see who was corresponding with them and trying to refuel their college-days passions. Batman/Talia found Cyclonus/Venger waiting for them and seeking to chat with them.

CYCLONUS: Thanks for meeting with us.
BATMAN: Who the hell are you two?
VENGER: We're warlock-aliens from distant planets.
TALIA: What makes you interested in our college love-affair?

CYCLONUS: An unnamed 'investor' wants us to pose a Cupid-challenge.
BATMAN: This 'investor' wants to see if 'opposites attract'?
VENGER: Correct; you two (Batman/Talia) are opposites but have chemistry.
TALIA: So this 'investor' wants to see if you two 'warlocks' can create Earthly love!

CYCLONUS: Do you think such a Cupid-challenge is foolish for humans?
BATMAN: No; in fact, I was considering proposing to Talia; I still love her...
VENGER: Yet, you're a vigilante and Talia's a revolutionary, Batman!
TALIA: It's an intriguing challenge, and I think I want to reciprocate Batman's interest.

CYCLONUS: Then we'll tell our 'investor' that you two accepted the Cupid-challenge.
BATMAN: And the magic happened right here in Gotham Castle!
VENGER: What a glorious day for soap-opera imagination...
TALIA: Gotham City has all kinds of drama, Venger.

 

Scarlet Witch was informed by Cyclonus/Venger that the Cupid-challenge of love was accepted by Batman/Talia who appreciated the stick-figure love/doom drawing and the proposal of opposites-attract soap-opera modern-day urban love drama. Batman did after all still harbor romantic feelings for Talia who decided to reciprocate these nice feelings. Would love conquer politics? Cyclonus/Venger wondered if Scarlet Witch posed this Cupid-challenge involving Batman/Talia to see if the two alien-warlocks were genuinely perceptive about humanity's perspectives on sentiment, life, and of course, compromise.

====


----------

